# strobes not working??



## dyllan78 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have the wolo 4 strobe light kit, It stopped working all of a sudden the other day. I thought it was my box, but when i shipped it to wolo they said it works fine. Im getting power from switch to the box. What else could it be? all four lights are not working. can anyone help?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Check fuses and grounds. If your ground loosened or came off, the unit will not work. Also, the power from the switch to the unit is just a turn on lead. The supply has a separate line in which also should be fused somewhere in line. If those are all good, you can unplug one light at a time and see if the others fire. If one of your strobe wires shorts out, it can stop the supply from working.


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K (Dec 22, 2009)

+1 on the strobe wires shorting. Happened to me in the past. Mines an older Whelan high voltage type. Not familiar with the WOLO. But when the Whelan shorts like that you can hear the short when you turn on the strobes. Makes a snapping sound where the short is arcing.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Check the above and then check all your connections at the strobe tubes as well. Sometimes they get wet and short out.


----------



## dyllan78 (Aug 10, 2010)

I checked everything, I got to where i unplugged each one individually and found that one of the back lights when i go to plug it or unplug it i see a little spark. does that mean there is a short somewhere?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

If you unhook that strobe, do the others work? Did any of them work when you unplugged them? And, is it sparking at at the power supply or at the strobe?


----------



## dyllan78 (Aug 10, 2010)

blueline38;1741127 said:


> If you unhook that strobe, do the others work? Did any of them work when you unplugged them? And, is it sparking at at the power supply or at the strobe?


The two front work, the one rear sparks and the other doesn't


----------



## dyllan78 (Aug 10, 2010)

dyllan78;1741285 said:


> The two front work, the one rear sparks and the other doesn't


I also took both light from the back and connected them one at a time to the front and they both work, maybe a short somewhere?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

dyllan78;1741314 said:


> I also took both light from the back and connected them one at a time to the front and they both work, maybe a short somewhere?


Sounds like a definite short somewhere on those back strobes.


----------



## dyllan78 (Aug 10, 2010)

found it, water got in where i put connectors to extend the wire. cleaned it up and back to normal. hopefully it doesn't happen again. wish i put one long wire from the beginning. anyway thanks to all for your help.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Glad to hear!


----------

